# Awfully Quite in here!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Y'all are being to quite in here...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Where did everybody go? I keep checking and nothing new. Maybe everybody's out camping.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm here. Just been busy tending to chores. I'm working on winterizing the Outback. I just got a shower pulling the plug on the water heater! Stupid me forgot to relieve the pressure. Boy am I wet!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Experience is the best teacher


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Pete , it's not Saturday yet.







Don't forget to add work to tending to chores...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wow!

Members #2, #9,& #4 having a heated discussion back in the day...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Wow!
> 
> Members #2, #9,& #4 having a heated discussion back in the day...


MaeJae,

Kind of bored today, are we?









Mark


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

WOW indeed... sounded like things were almost out of hand, what with NDJollyMon taking a shower on the wrong day and all.

Happy Camping
Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

My guess is that there must have only been 1 thread per day (per week?) back then...kinda like a continuous Chat Room. HEY! That gives me an idea....







...OH, Douuuuuug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When I joined, the average during 10 hrs of daylight was about 15 a day. You were so happy to read any post when you checked in and there was one









John

Its fun and I did do it , to go back to the beggining pages of each forum topic and read the first years posts. It was long if it had 10 in the whole discussion.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Wow!
> >
> > Members #2, #9,& #4 having a heated discussion back in the day...
> 
> ...


How'd ya guess?









I heard you were very intelligent!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> > Wow!
> >
> > Members #2, #9,& #4 having a heated discussion back in the day...
> 
> ...


How'd ya guess?









I heard you were very intelligent!

MaeJae[/quote]
In a manly sort of way


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good one! That would have been my very FIRST WINTERIZATION!

Boy, you aren't kidding. Back in the day...if you had a question, you may not even get a reply...let alone an answer! We just had to figure things out, and share the result. Trial and error.

We all came from RV.DARKSIDE or that forumco site.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Good one! That would have been my very FIRST WINTERIZATION!
> 
> Boy, you aren't kidding. Back in the day...if you had a question, you may not even get a reply...let alone an answer! We just had to figure things out, and share the result. Trial and error.
> 
> We all came from RV.DARKSIDE or that forumco site.


... and, man, are we  ever lucky that you did!!!!

You've come a long way, baby!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> When I joined, the average during 10 hrs of daylight was about 15 a day. You were so happy to read any post when you checked in and there was one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy John I remember those days well

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is sure a funny post from the past.

We now have 15 posts every 5 minutes vs. 15 posts a week.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> > Wow!
> >
> > Members #2, #9,& #4 having a heated discussion back in the day...
> 
> ...


How'd ya guess?









I heard you were very intelligent!

MaeJae[/quote]
In a manly sort of way








[/quote]















Hmmmmmmm


----------

